# Moving a file from LR5.7 for editing in CS5



## geschulz (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,
Brand new to LR. Purchased a Canon 7D Mark II and my CS5 of course can't read the raw files. So I read and found that LR 5.7 would do the trick as I can then edit files brought over from LR. So I bought LR 5 and upgraded to 5.7. I have no problem reading the raw files into LR5.7 either from the camera or from a directory on my Windows 7 desktop. Following Scott Kelby's instructions, I changed the preferences page to PSD (rather than TIFF) and then right clicked my image to EDIT IN and selected CS5. It does bring up CS5 (if it's not already up) but NOTHING happens, including no error msgs. CS5 just sits there. So what am I missing? 

Thanks in advance,
George


----------



## geschulz (Dec 4, 2014)

I discover that if I go under the PHOTO tab and select Convert to DNG, and then do the EDIT IN step, the file DOES open in CS5. So the issue is: the CR2 file is not being converted to PSD and therefore is 'rejected' by CS5. I assumed conversion is automatic when you try to open CS5 but apparently it isn't. So the question is: what triggers the conversion to .PSD?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

When you do the "Edit in...." command, you should be receiving a warning dialog to the effect that Photoshop needs Camera Raw version 8.7, then giving you the option to "Render using Lightroom" or "Continue Anyway". The only viable option is "Render using Lightroom", for a better explanation of what happens see this post. 

I suspect that you're either using "Continue Anyway'" OR the "Don't ask me again" checkbox was previously used when using that "Continue Anyway" option. The reason that nothing opens into Photoshop is that the ACR plug-in in PS cannot recognise files from the 7DII, so just hangs without giving an error message.

You can get that dialog message to reappear by using the "Reset Warning Dialogs" option in preferences (covered in that post I linked to above), after which using the "Edit in..." option should work if you choose the "Render using Lightroom" option.

Or you can stick with converting to DNG.

BTW, most people now seem to be using "Tiff" rather than PSD for their derivative files. See this post from Jeff Schewe, a Lightroom and Photoshop evangelist.


----------



## geschulz (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Jim. That did the trick !


----------

